# new aiming kits on dankung



## danny (Aug 24, 2010)

new aiming kits on dankung(shooting show)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFLlnI-0PRQ[/media]

new aiming kits on dankung （how to aim)

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4gXOSSWBaI

aiming way(looks like gun"s)


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

I dont see any need for this impliment just look down the tube furthest away from your hand ensuring at the same time the tubes underneath are in line with the top ones at a distance of 33ft I use the top of the fork as the site the further away the target obviously the higher you raise the slingshot.


----------



## danny (Aug 24, 2010)

this is a focus.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

I like it, Danny.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

that clever i bet even Sam could hit somethng with that, ha ha , only joking Sam,


----------



## Melchior (Dec 27, 2009)

A slingshot doesn't shoot where the frame's front points at. It's all about the bands' direction. This type of sight can help you to maintain a consistent hand position (I believe a wristbrace is more convienient for that, if it is legal where you live) - but you have to adjust your anchoir point in such a fashion that the distance between sight and fork middle matches the distance between eye and anchoir. Which can be very inconvienient. I tried such a sighting device, and found it just distracts me from the really important parts - band position, head position and good release from a consistent anchoir point.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Melchior said:


> A slingshot doesn't shoot where the frame's front points at. It's all about the bands' direction. This type of sight can help you to maintain a consistent hand position (I believe a wristbrace is more convienient for that, if it is legal where you live) - but you have to adjust your anchoir point in such a fashion that the distance between sight and fork middle matches the distance between eye and anchoir. Which can be very inconvienient. I tried such a sighting device, and found it just distracts me from the really important parts - band position, head position and good release from a consistent anchoir point.


I'm no target shooter, this sounds interesting; do you not think it would help if you incoporated it into your shooting?


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Very interesting device... but don't you think the whole tip should be on a sort of hinge so that the bands automatically line properly with the front site vertically?


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

So interesting innovation even though I don't think there is any need of that 'aming kits' for me.

I take the instinctive shoot, those things do nothing but distraction and disturbing.

Dankung 's simplicity enables every shooter develop the model or accessories they love based on dankung frame.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Looks like a verneer site. Very curious. I have thought on this before seeing this. Ingenious possibilities put into reality.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

It doesn't make much technical sense to me, it makes a pocketable slingshot bulky and I personally wouldn't want it. 
I'm pleased to have seen it though. New ideas can be inspirational years later and in different disciplines.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> that clever i bet even Sam could hit somethng with that, ha ha , only joking Sam,


Yeah... like your face!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

Sam said:


> that clever i bet even Sam could hit somethng with that, ha ha , only joking Sam,


Yeah... like your face!















[/quote]















breath in, counting to ten, breath out, counting to ten.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

NoSugarRob said:


> that clever i bet even Sam could hit somethng with that, ha ha , only joking Sam,


Yeah... like your face!















[/quote]















breath in, counting to ten, breath out, counting to ten.








[/quote]
I was just saying it in jest, I think Jeff knows that, I'd never even dream of pointing a slingshot at someone - especially their face!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

Sam said:


> that clever i bet even Sam could hit somethng with that, ha ha , only joking Sam,


Yeah... like your face!















[/quote]















breath in, counting to ten, breath out, counting to ten.








[/quote]
I was just saying it in jest, I think Jeff knows that, I'd never even dream of pointing a slingshot at someone - especially their face!








[/quote]

yes Sam ..... i think we knew you where messing... as was I


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> It doesn't make much technical sense to me, it makes a pocketable slingshot bulky and I personally wouldn't want it.
> I'm pleased to have seen it though. New ideas can be inspirational years later and in different disciplines.


Dan, it really doesn't seem all that bulky to me. I think I rather like it.

Jeff: if you are still following this, that first post you made made me laugh, man! Vry funny.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I've just seen the second video. Yes, it looks like the sights on my LY Chinese slingshot.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Sam said:


> that clever i bet even Sam could hit somethng with that, ha ha , only joking Sam,


Yeah... like your face!















[/quote]















breath in, counting to ten, breath out, counting to ten.








[/quote]
I was just saying it in jest, I think Jeff knows that, I'd never even dream of pointing a slingshot at someone - especially their face!








[/quote]
i,ll shove your head down a badger set ha ha, i know you were joking, 
I like the 2nd video very clever how you done it, jeff


----------



## haertig (Jul 30, 2010)

Hmmm, looks interesting. I might want to investigate it. When will these be available and what would be the cost (including shipping to the US)? This doesn't look like an add-on to an existing slingshot ... it appears that you buy the whole forks-plus-sighting-device as a unit. Is that correct?


----------

